# Dmitry Karyakin 5bld 8:56.41 (official single, MPEI Open 2012)



## labirint (Nov 26, 2012)

Solve starts at 4:00

Scramble: R2 D' Fw Lw U Rw2 Bw2 B' L' U' Fw2 U2 Lw B2 Dw2 L2 Uw' B2 Rw L2 Lw' Dw2 B' Uw2 R' Rw2 U F2 Dw2 Rw' Bw L' D2 Lw2 Rw B Fw2 L2 R2 Bw' Uw' U2 L' D2 R Uw' D' F2 D Dw' L2 F Rw' Uw2 Fw' B R2 Uw Rw2 D


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 26, 2012)

Why is everyone ignoring this??? It's incredible! I can't believe the TPS during centers :0


----------



## Mikel (Nov 26, 2012)

That is impressive. Congrats!


----------



## labirint (Nov 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Why is everyone ignoring this??? It's incredible! I can't believe the TPS during centers :0



TPS is pretty good, but my algs are very unoptimal. I'm working on this. 

Reconstruction of the solve (sorry if there are mistakes):


x - centers

Ulb -> Bul -> Rfu B R2 d' [d', r U2 r']
Ulb -> Bld -> Urf d [U2, l' d' l]
Ulb -> Rdf -> Flu R' F2 [d', r U2 r']
Ulb -> Rbd -> Dlf D2 r [d', r U2 r']
Ulb -> Frd -> Ldb L' [r U2 r', d]
Ulb -> Rub -> Dfr R D r [d', r U2 r']
Ulb -> Bdr -> Fur B' F [d2, r U2 r']
Ulb -> Drb -> Lfd r [r U2 r', d]
Ulb -> Bru -> Urf B2 d [U2, l' d' l]

+ - centers 

Ul -> Db -> Lb D' L2 r [r U2 r', E]
Ul -> Ur -> Rf R2 [l' E l, U2]
Ul -> Dl -> Rd D2 R' r [r U2 r', E']
Ul -> Fl -> Lf F2 [r U2 r', E]
Ul -> Ub -> Bu B E [l' E' l, U']
Ul -> Dr -> Bl x' [E2, r' U2 r]
Ul -> Rb -> Fd F' [E', r U2 r']
Ul -> Lu -> Bd L B' E [r U2 r', E]
Ul -> Fu -> Ru [M' U M, u]
Ul -> Fr -> Br B2 [r U2 r', E2]

wings

DFr -> FRd -> DLf [U R U': r2][U' L2 U: r2]
DFr -> DBl -> RFu R [r U r', D2]
DFr -> FUr -> Ubr D [r, U R2 U']
DFr -> FLu -> URf U' [U' L' U, r2]
DFr -> FDl -> LDb l' U2 x' [r2, U L U']
DFr -> UBr -> ULb [r2, L' U' L U]
DFr -> LBu -> BUl B' [r2, U R' U']
DFr -> LFd -> BLd [B L2 B': r2][U' L U: r2]
DFr -> LUf -> BDr B ([B L' B': r2][U R' U': r2])
DFr -> RDf -> ULb U [B' R' B, r2]
DFr -> RUb -> BRu [B' R B: r2][U R' U': r2]
DFr -> RBd -> RUb R' U [r, U' R U]

corners

ULB -> LFD -> URF [R' D R, U2]
ULB -> UFL -> DFR x' y [D2, R U2 R']
ULB -> RBD -> RUB z' [R D' R', U]
ULB <-> FLU F' D [short Y-perm]
Parity L' U L' U [Rw2 F2 U2: r2]

midges

DF -> LD -> LU L2 U' [M', U L2 U']
DF -> UR -> LF U' [M2, B L2 B']
DF -> DB -> FU U' [M' U M, D2]
DF -> LB -> BR [L2 B L2 B': M2][U R' U': M2]
DF -> BU -> RF U2 [M', U' R U]


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 26, 2012)

Seems like everyone good uses fixed buffers for centers. Maybe I need to switch since my center accuracy is low...


----------



## Ollie (Nov 26, 2012)

Waging war on the Russians now for big cube BLD! Excellent solve 



A Leman said:


> Great solve. I am still trying to figure out how you did the slices so fast, especially the d2's.



Me too! My theory is use right thumb and index to do 2Dw, then simultaneously use left ring to do d and right thumb and index to do D'.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 26, 2012)

Great solve. I am still trying to figure out how you did the slices so fast, especially the d2's.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Seems like everyone good uses fixed buffers for centers. Maybe I need to switch since my center accuracy is low...



I'm starting to think about it myself, despite the fact that I'll never be this fast. My accuracy really is pretty good, but it's the thought of possibly speeding up that makes it seem worthwhile; it decreases thinking time while solving (at least a little), and it's easier to always go for optimal/speed-optimal algs. I've always loved it when I could skip an alg or two due to floating buffers, but now I'm starting to think maybe overall it isn't worth it.

Very impressive solve!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Seems like everyone good uses fixed buffers for centers. Maybe I need to switch since my center accuracy is low...


I always used floating buffer. I think it's great until you hit the point where you have to learn centres case by case to improve (which I don't think I ever reached). I was quite happy making algs up as I went along, but imo learning all 23 x 22 cases so that you can go straight from letter pair to alg would be very beneficial if you're willing to put the time into it. I can't see how floating buffer would decrease your accuracy if you're just making up comms on the fly

EDIT: Just realised I haven't congratulated you Dmitry. Well done! Top 3 in the world


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, sub-9.
This reminds me of Bill's fail at CO last year...


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 27, 2012)

Woooo,amazing!


----------

